# rode NT55



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Good morning everyone.

Wondering if anyone has had the chance to try out the Rode NT55 microphone? Among my SDC collection I have 2 stereo sets of the old NT5 and was looking to buy the flat cardioid and omni capsule. However, the NT55 comes with both and has a lower noise figure so I may just buy a pair of these instead :bigsmile:

Can anyone give me some real world feedback?

Matthew


----------

